

8chan censored on Google searches - BillShakespeare
https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3A8ch.net

======
zxcvcxz
I think I speak for all the corporate authoritarian shills when I say thank
you lord google for protecting me and all others from things which may offend
me or anyone else. While we may be against most libertarian ideals, the right
of private companies to discriminate for arbitrary moral reasons is important.

------
brador
Says "Suspected child abuse content has been removed from this page."

Chances are high google found some questionable images that matched the
protected database and it was auto flagged.

